# Gun/Bow Cabinet



## Pope94/IA (Jun 10, 2010)

I was getting anxious to build something so I had my mom take me to menards to get some wood so I could build her something. Well she ended up buying me more wood then I needed and I was able to get two projects out of it all. The first one I dont have pictures of (I will get some later) but its a tv stand that goes on the wall and its for the kitchen tv. All the extra wood I made a bow/gun cabinet for myself. 

Me cutting out the bow and gun holders.
(Sorry for not showing safety in the picture. I have my arm in front of the saw and thats not a good place for it.)


















Taking some measurements.









Bottom part of the cabinet.









Added a bottom to it and added a top part that will soon have doors.









Added bow/gun holders and additional shelf on top.









Added plywood backing.









Added bottom drawer.









Added door split and doors to the top shelf, added door frames (with glass on its way) in the middle shelf, added deer head I cut out , and added all hardware.









And after removing all hardware, doors, drawers, and deer head, I stained it and put it all back on.









I added some brown material in between the holders for padding.

And heres the finish product with my two babies on it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice job! :thumbsup: I really like the configuration of that bottom drawer. You should consider giving it a couple coats of polyurethane. That'd really make it pop! Well done!


----------



## Pope94/IA (Jun 10, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> Very nice job! :thumbsup: I really like the configuration of that bottom drawer. You should consider giving it a couple coats of polyurethane. That'd really make it pop! Well done!


I put some on after lunch today. It makes the red oak stain look much nicer and gives it a bit of a shine. I just put one coat on for now and after about 6 hours of drying it still feels sticky. How long should I let it sit?


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pope: that is one amazing looking project for what most of us would consider coming from a 'beginner' like yourself. Obviously very well thought-out and well executed. 

If you're in Iowa, and the humidity is as bad as its been here in Peoria, you'll probably want at least 24 hours between coats of poly, less with lacquer. 

Great job, keep up the good work and give your mother a message from all us old farts: Do everything she can to cultivate your skill in woodworking. You're bound to build more great projects.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Pope94/IA (Jun 10, 2010)

smitty1967 said:


> Pope: that is one amazing looking project for what most of us would consider coming from a 'beginner' like yourself. Obviously very *well thought-out* and well executed.
> 
> If you're in Iowa, and the humidity is as bad as its been here in Peoria, you'll probably want at least 24 hours between coats of poly, less with lacquer.
> 
> ...


I dont know about well though-out  I added as I went. My first plan was to build just the shelf with the doors and then the gun and bow holders. As you can see I did alot more than that. 
But thanks guys for the compliments. I love doing this stuff. Its something im actually decent at.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

that came out very good, the deerhead was cool, what if ya added dimension to it like sand the edges and add detail to it very cool


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Love the design - functional and attractive . Fantastic work Pope.


----------

